# Andrex scrunch or fold



## Andrew Chadwick (Feb 14, 2013)

Do people really scrunch????


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 14, 2013)

Did you see this response to the campaign?

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-worst-advertising-campaign-in-history?utm_source=vicefb


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)

I cannot believe they put that advert out!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Did you see this response to the campaign?
> 
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-worst-advertising-campaign-in-history?utm_source=vicefb



Ha! We posted at the same time! Sums up pretty much how I felt when I first saw it!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 14, 2013)

Indeed, I have it on good authority, some folk do indeed scrunch. Shocking!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 14, 2013)

The very fact that we're discussing it makes it a successful campaign.  The advertisers are out to grab our attention - even if it's a negative reaction.  It's all about brand recall.

P.S. I can't recall the last time I bought their overpriced product!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)

Izal Medicated single sheets for me every time...


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Izal Medicated single sheets for me every time...



Scratchy!!!! Lol


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 14, 2013)

I suspect they Andrex may progress next to the way you hang the roll on the dispenser.

Either you let the loose sheet hang '_over_' and down the front, or you prefer it to go behind the roll and pull the sheets from '_under_'.

This gives 4 possibilities for bog-roll personality.

You can be an over-folder, or over-scruncher

You might be an under-folder

Or you may even be an under-scruncher.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 14, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I suspect they Andrex may progress next to the way you hang the roll on the dispenser.
> 
> Either you let the loose sheet hang '_over_' and down the front, or you prefer it to go behind the roll and pull the sheets from '_under_'.
> 
> ...



Definitely has to be hang over and down the front. I'm a bit OCD that way. If I find hubby or daughter have put the new loo roll the 'wrong' way, I have to fix it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)

Not a problem with the Izal box...


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2013)

---- and can also be used for tracing paper ....


----------



## KateR (Feb 14, 2013)

or playing comb and paper!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)

trophywench said:


> ---- and can also be used for tracing paper ....





KateR said:


> or playing comb and paper!



See! Multi-purpose, cheap and strong!

There was a rumour that it was made so horrible and scratchy because most of it was sold to factories and it discouraged the workers from stealing it as they would want more 'luxury' at home 

I actually had my first job in computing at the Sterling Izal works in Sheffield. I didn't work for them but the software house I worked for rented time on their mainframe


----------



## HelenP (Feb 15, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Definitely has to be hang over and down the front. I'm a bit OCD that way. If I find hubby or daughter have put the new loo roll the 'wrong' way, I have to fix it.



OMG!  You have a husband and a daughter who put a new loo roll on the holder??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree re the over the top and hanging down the front, I've always favoured that way.  Someone recently made the point, what's the point of decorating the front of the sheet, as some manufacturers do, if it hangs down the back and you can't see it?

xx


----------



## HelenP (Feb 15, 2013)

My sister and I were discussing this advert this evening!!  (we are one in each camp, if anybody's interested, lol), and both agreed it's a bit too 'personal'!!

xx


----------



## Tina63 (Feb 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Izal Medicated single sheets for me every time...



My dad taught me how to use this 

Several sheets in left hand.  Several sheets in right hand.  Screw up both handfuls.  Rub scrunched handfuls together vigorously.  Ta daa!  Ready for use.  Try it Northerner.  

So what method do you use???


----------



## Tina63 (Feb 15, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Definitely has to be hang over and down the front. I'm a bit OCD that way. If I find hubby or daughter have put the new loo roll the 'wrong' way, I have to fix it.



I too have issues with that.  When I visit my mum it does my head in that hers 'rolls down the back'.  I used to 'correct' it when I lived at home and it was obviously a silent war that went on between us as by the next visit it had magically jumped back the other way again!

My other little obsession with it is when it sometimes gets in a muddle and the perforations on both sheets don't line up.  I have to sort that out immediately, though the rest of the family could put up with it indefinitely.  

I too have family who fail to be able to put a new roll on the holder, they just dump it on the side of the bath, or on the top of the cistern.  And as for the family member who uses one up yet fails to get a replacement out of the airing cupboard........

Now look what you've done.  You've got me started now


----------



## Tina63 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've never personally been a great lover of Andrex, it's too 'fluffy' and leave little bits, if you know what I mean   But I do like nice quality fairly thick paper.  No too thick or it just feels a waste, but Tesco Luxury for example.  

Fairly recently I tried a brand from Lidl, and I have to say we haven't looked back since.  It's lovely quality, reasonably price for a nice paper (?3.29 for 9) and even has a carry handle on the pack   What more could a woman ask for?


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2013)

I bought a 9 pack last week and son asked me what the slogan scrunch or fold meant I told him and was met with a urgh lol, I think it's far to personal and not something I think anyone actually needs to know.


Ps 9 times outta 10 loo roll is left to me to change ha


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 15, 2013)

HelenP said:


> OMG!  You have a husband and a daughter who put a new loo roll on the holder??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe....I still have the problem that they both seem to be unable to make sure the cardboard tube from the old loo roll finds its way to the bin....despite the fact that there's a bin right outside the bathroom door!!!  I spend my life moaning about it, yet they still leave them sitting on the edge of the bath, sink or on top of the radiator. I saw one this morning in fact under the radiator this morning. Lets see how long it stays there before one of them pick it up. The daft thing is they both deny it was them.


----------



## Monica (Feb 16, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> I too have issues with that.  When I visit my mum it does my head in that hers 'rolls down the back'.  I used to 'correct' it when I lived at home and it was obviously a silent war that went on between us as by the next visit it had magically jumped back the other way again!
> 
> My other little obsession with it is when it sometimes gets in a muddle and the perforations on both sheets don't line up.  I have to sort that out immediately, though the rest of the family could put up with it indefinitely.
> 
> ...



DITTO lol


----------



## Steff (Mar 5, 2013)

Well the results are in 35% scrunch 65% fold


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well the results are in 35% scrunch 65% fold



Eeeewwwwww!!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Eeeewwwwww!!!



Im only relaying what they said on advert lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Im only relaying what they said on advert lol



This campaign even beat the 'Go Compare' ones for how fast you can get to the remote!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 5, 2013)

I never saw it on telly, only on the link provided in the original post.  Does this mean I'm in a different class when it comes to choice of TV programmes????


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I never saw it on telly, only on the link provided in the original post.  Does this mean I'm in a different class when it comes to choice of TV programmes????



Hehe! Don't you watch the 'commercial' channels?


----------

